# Generators - Sterling v Honda 1000w



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Can someone with more technical knowledge look at the Honda 1000 and the Sterling 1000 generators, to me they are virtually the same size, but the Sterling is quieter...by 9dB...

Now the Sterling is available at £300 and the Honda at twice the price.... Sterling have a good name, but haven't heard it regarding generators. Does anyone have any reason why perhaps the Sterling isn't as good as it looks...

TIA

Carol

http://www.outdoorbits.com/sterling-1000w-generator-p-627.html - for Sterling

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/eu1000.htm - for Honda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Interesting question .. however data from the sites you gave the Honda is quieter than the Sterling .. 

Honda

59 dB @ rated load
53 dB @ 1/4 load

Sterling 

Approx. 60-65 Db/7M

:?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

ScotJim - that's what I mean, I was obviously mixing the differing figures - trying to view in different windows, so the Sterling is noisier, but is that difference actually noticeable.

I seem to recall Dave had had his Honda converted to lpg at some time, and I also heard that they are then quieter.... is this true and could the Sterling be converted?

Thanks

Carol


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Carol 

I'm always a bit skeptical of manufactures claims re noise, if I were choosing I would go for the Sterling, 5db is significant but IMO isn't worth £300

Can't advise on the LPG conversion, try contacting Road Pro or Sterling for advice.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Buy Honda! Honda is made by Honda! Honda is supported by Honda

ps Does any one want to buy any cheap Sterling cool boxes? I am your man!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have a 2kw Honda which I converted to LPG work great. is it quieter than petrol? well that debatable. However thats not why I converted it on gas, the exhaust is just C/o2 and water vapour so no pong also LPG is cheaper to use, I use refillable bottles and I don't need to carry petrol. 
The conversion was dead easy to do and can be switched back to petrol in about half an hour. 
I chose Honda because I have a Honda CRV Done 157,000 mile and have never had a problem, that must say something for Honda engineering, its just a pity I can't buy a Honda based MH! 
Wobby 
Managing Director Honda :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wobby said:


> its just a pity I can't buy a Honda based MH!
> Wobby
> Managing Director Honda :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


But you can ... :lol:

Model:	Honda Stepwagon
Year of registration:	1996
Berth:	2
Price:	£ 13,000

>>Honda Stepwagon<<


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the gas conversion really is nose friendly. While away on my tod at Shepton show last weekend I tried an experiment with my Honda genny. I usually shove a gas hose through a gas locker vent, connect the Honda to it and the nearby mains inlet, and fire up. 

Now children, don't try this at home:

The Honda is quiet, but it ain't no fuel cell, so I wondered how much quieter it would be for neighbours if I ran the genny inside the loo (where the gas locker is) with the interior door shut and the loo turbovent extracting the exhaust!

The answer was extremely well! You need a fair separation between the exhaust and any surface it's pointing at, say a couple of feet. And you really, really don't want to do it with a petrol genny, but on LPG it was fine. I switched off and immediately left the van, coming back in 2/3 minutes (so my nose was fresh, as it were), and all I could smell was hot metal near the genny.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Think I'll pass on that one Jim thanks all the same
Wobby


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

You can get a 1 kw Kipor Generator off of Ebay for less than £200. They are a direct copy of the Honda. The support network is great also. The Honda ones are overpriced. The 2kw Kipor is just over £300

Dave

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Further gumpf on Sterling gennies, written in their unique engineering style, is here:

http://www.sterling-power.com/images/downloads/generator compare sine wave.pdf

and page 19 of:
http://www.sterling-power.com/images/downloads/sterlingpower_cat_2007.pdf

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well Darren on the motorhome-list is now having problems with his Kipor, and he has been singing it's praises until then.... so hence my thought to avoid them.

Dave on a separate thing, would you get the same effect if you installed it in the gas locker (tank being fitted to new motorhome) so cupboard free.... I think that was what Dave (your namesake) had done IIR.

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carol,

Yes, similar isolation within a locker, though probably not quite as good. More convenient when you want a pee, though! The locker has to feed air to the genny, of course, and it must allow the thing to keep cool, so there are some practical constraints.

Dave
How much of the £15k have you saved so far ;-)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave, none, I spend it - I don't save it - and now have to save for a new laptop, by keyboard problem turns out to be just that..... and it is not replaceable, so what to do with it, .... any thoughts, can only think of advertising it on ebay and say it has a keyboard problem I couldn't solve... someone else may be able to do something but I can't use it. Duncan says its because I type too fast....

No seriously, £15k is just whooooosh.... silly money, and unless it was to come down near to the cost of the efoy I wouldn't entertain it.

As I think I told you, we have ordered 2 x 85w solars monocrystaline I think there are (is that good?) and will have 2 x batteries... That is more than we had on the Starline and that worked well, except on one occasion when it had been very cold in France on our way home, rained all day and we watched about 3 hours of telly in the evening, it just showed lower than normal battery power, nothing was flat, but I was concerned....

I've been pricing up alarms etc., which we will get when home....

Carol


----------



## 106950 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I have a Kipor 1000w sinemaster (delivers smooth power), for sensitive equipment like lap tops etc. It also has the smart switch system which ensures the machine only runs at a level needed. In other words, the less power you draw. the slower it runs. I have walked away from our MH, and at 20 feet, you cannot barely hear it running, when its only charging the MH batteries. We are very mindful not to cause sound offense to our neighboring campers. I know Hondas have a very good name, but I worry that, that is what you pay for. My Kipor is quiet, efficient, reliable, and half the price. We think its the best piece of kit we have.... We use it a lot when wild camping, and on CL's with no hook up. There is a danger that one person hears of a certain make that has given a friend some problems, and that damns that make. Stick to 4x stroke, and keep it light weight and you will be fine with whatever suits your budget. Good luck,

http://www.powerland.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=3&products_id=320


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

do remember though that Kipor lost the court case with Honda, this is bound to affect support and warranty work in the future 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19673-kipor.html+court


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> do remember though that Kipor lost the court case with Honda, this is bound to affect support and warranty work in the future
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19673-kipor.html+court


True, but Kipor now have a license so no support worries there then!!

Dave

656


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Charlie-boy said:


> Well I have a Kipor 1000w sinemaster (delivers smooth power), for sensitive equipment like lap tops etc. It also has the smart switch system which ensures the machine only runs at a level needed. In other words, the less power you draw. the slower it runs. I have walked away from our MH, and at 20 feet, you cannot barely hear it running, when its only charging the MH batteries. We are very mindful not to cause sound offense to our neighboring campers. I know Hondas have a very good name, but I worry that, that is what you pay for. My Kipor is quiet, efficient, reliable, and half the price. We think its the best piece of kit we have.... We use it a lot when wild camping, and on CL's with no hook up. There is a danger that one person hears of a certain make that has given a friend some problems, and that damns that make. Stick to 4x stroke, and keep it light weight and you will be fine with whatever suits your budget. Good luck,
> 
> http://www.powerland.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=3&products_id=320


I have the same one and endorse all you say


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all, I have a 2000 Kipor true its not a Honda,how can it be it only cost 35% of what a Honda would have. I got it as an emergency unit & as that its ok.If I needed it on a commercial basis the I think I could justify the cost of Honda but not for what I use mine for.
I don't think that the Kipor is as quite as the Honda, BUT even when your inconsiderate neighbour runs any "genny" for hours on end it starts to get on your nerves. I often wonder why people feel the need to run them for such a long time.
I've been to rallies where "gennies" have been running for hours while the owners stroll around shows & when the return they turn them off,(maybe to give them)peace & quite.
Gary


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> True, but Kipor now have a license so no support worries there then!!


do they, got a url with info about that Dave ?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nuke 
See this patent on Kippor website,

Unique structure and prominent technology
The industry design of KIPOR digital generator set is very fashionable,whereas the inner structure of the set is so reasonable and unique.KIPOR owns both industry design and inner structure patent of digital generator set.(Unique and patent-depending cooling air system.)

http://kipor.nl/Newsite/content/view/31/31/

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y but i want proof somewhere that Kipor generators are now allowed into the UK officially, i.e.

http://www.ybw.com/auto/newsdesk/20070212135748mbmnews.html


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Honda Eu range Generators*

Its no secret that Honda small gennies are expensive - although they did reduce the prices and increase the warranty to five years after they got a court ruling on Kipors "copy" of their unit - thats why so many of that brand were destroyed.

Like others i have read reports of very poor quality on some of the Kipor units.

cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Charlie-boy. Thanks for Post which I found interesting. Some real dumb questions now (sorry :roll: ) Do you plug your laptop etc into your elec socket in m/home as usual? Do you use yr gennie to charge up your leisure battery? Does your EHU lead plug sirectly into the gennY??
Told you they were dumb-never even seen a gennie at close range!


----------



## 106950 (Sep 10, 2007)

You can plug it into either the M/H socket, or directly into the generator. (But only if you have paid the extra to get the "smooth" power model of which ever make you go for). When you use a generator as a power source, it will charge the L/Battery in exactly the same way as hooking up. A 1000 watt genny will deliver aprox 4.5 amps, which is moore than enough for the average M/H built in L/Battery charger, which normally consumes about 1.5 amps. Our 1000 sinmaster sits at idle speed when just charging the batteries. If we use something like the toaster, we hear the generator rev up to meet the increased demand. As soon as the toaster pops, it drops down to idle again. (That's the "smart switch" system).
We have a pair of 110's L.Batteries, linked of course. If low, we find an hour to an hour and a half will bring them up sufficiently. 2.5 hours to a good level. 1.5 litres of petrol (full tank..about £1-40) will last 5.5 hours for our 1000 sinmaster. If you need a generator to run air con, you will need 2000 or higher. But we don't have air con, and I like the light weight of ours. More the power output, the heavier the weight. Mine is only like lifting a large bucket of water. 

Steve. (Charlie)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Steve. Always good to add to knowledge base! Now I have some idea for when I talk to the sales people at NEC!


----------



## Wurdsmiff (Sep 23, 2007)

*Laptop Keyboard*



carol said:


> now have to save for a new laptop, by keyboard problem turns out to be just that..... and it is not replaceable, so what to do with it, .... any thoughts,
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol
I had a similar keyboard problem as did my partner. Our solution was simple - we plugged an ordinary keyboard into the back of the laptop. Nice simple solution and even on my old laptop - discarded by a guy called Noah I think, there is even a little symbol to show where to plug it in.

Cheers
Wurdsmiff


----------

